# Speed Tech Lighting Test



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

No one on here seemed to have much to say about speed tech lighting when i asked in another thread. I was curious so i ordered the two items located below to see how they did. Some of their products seem pretty cool and prices don't seem too bad at all. I am sceptical but i wanted to try them out. My plan is to mount them somewhere on my truck (yea more lights) and see how they do for the rest of the winter and depending how i like them i may utilize some of their products on the truck i'll be getting in the spring. I would like to find the wiring diagrams for them as i definitely will be wiring up my own switches instead of the ones they provide, even though the plug and play feature would be nice! The square ones are going to go on my backrack facing the rear and i'm not sure where the rectangle ones will go yet =]

I just figured i would post this up and will certainly get back with pictures of the install as well as videos of them on!

http://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4886/Detail.bok?no=11

http://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4886/Detail.bok?no=85


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

i wish they would make a video of the 2 doller strobe


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Those look pretty cool. They seem bright get pic's when you install them i'd like to see them.thanks
nick


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Fiafighterdude;700543 said:


> i wish they would make a video of the 2 doller strobe


I didn't see that....post a link to it =] Maybe i'll be the test dummy on that one too =]


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;700867 said:


> I didn't see that....post a link to it =] Maybe i'll be the test dummy on that one too =]


This is what hes talking about

http://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4886/Detail.bok?no=90


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

heres their LED grille lights in







Blue on my salter and you can see the lightbar on my dually on the right.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

02DURAMAX;701200 said:


> This is what hes talking about
> 
> http://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4886/Detail.bok?no=90


oh wow, i didn't even see that on their site! I probably won't get it this time around but next order i may just try it out for the heck of it!

Bigblock...how do you like your lights from them? How long have they been installed for? also, do they provide a wiring diagram with the lights you bought (mainly the lightbar)?


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

i had the lightbars for over a year no wiring diagram it comes all ready to go plug in cig lighter from their it goes to a control box them out to the light its on magnets. Perfect when im not using it everything comes out. The LED Grille light also come ready to go, i just hooked it into the fuse box it comes with an inline fuse then to a switch then onto the lights just make sure you order the unit with the long lines i had to cut mine and wire it to the back of the truck not a big deal but a bit of work.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mr Bigblock;702391 said:


> i had the lightbars for over a year no wiring diagram it comes all ready to go plug in cig lighter from their it goes to a control box them out to the light its on magnets. Perfect when im not using it everything comes out. The LED Grille light also come ready to go, i just hooked it into the fuse box it comes with an inline fuse then to a switch then onto the lights just make sure you order the unit with the long lines i had to cut mine and wire it to the back of the truck not a big deal but a bit of work.


I emailed them the other day asking if there is a way of getting the wiring diagrams for some of their stuff....If i order several things from them for my next truck i definitely want to wire things my own way, nice a cleanly! I hope i can get them!!


----------

